# Where is everyone?



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 9, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem a lot quiter around here lately?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been busy, I'm sorry.


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 9, 2006)

General seems slower I've noticed. But some of the others are just as active...


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 9, 2006)

We're just hiding....


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm behind you.  Boo!

Seriously, traffic is up. I think where people are spending time has shifted somewhat, though.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 9, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm behind you.  Boo!
> 
> Seriously, traffic is up. I think where people are spending time has shifted somewhat, though.




*nod*.  I think the Secret Ninja Training forum is seeing most of the traffic now....


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 9, 2006)

Almost  . . . too quiet.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 9, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm behind you.  Boo!
> 
> Seriously, traffic is up. I think where people are spending time has shifted somewhat, though.




Do you know what areas have gone up or down?  General definitely seems a lot quiter.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 12, 2006)

I haven't had time to do much here except keep up with my PbP.  I never realized how much people would miss me.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 12, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm behind you.  Boo!




I read this quick and thought you were trying to be Minsc.

Swords for everyone!


----------



## hong (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm just waiting for 4E.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 13, 2006)

hong said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for 4E.



NEG REP you!  Damn, wrong board.


----------

